# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  T-pesakond/ T- помёт 03.02.2010

## Tatjana

*T-помёт (дубль). Рождены 03.02.2010г*

Отец: *Quay van de Moezenbulte* / Голландия/

Мать: *Unerschrocken Baska*  /Эстония/


Родились 2 кобеля и 2 суки.

*Tiko* несёт службу в Пюхтинском монастыре в Эстонии
*Tarus* КК-1 /Таллинн/
*Tazza* BH /Москва/
*Toni* /Саратов/

----------


## Tatjana

Совсем немного информации об этом помёте. Буду ставить, что есть.

Теза (Tazza) , владелец Олег Минин на соревнованиях фигурантов в Ярославле 2015г. проделала большую работу и хорошо себя зарекомендовала уже не в первый раз!

----------


## Tatjana

Щенки в возрасте 35 дней:




Теза ( TAZZA)




TIKO

----------


## Tatjana

*TIKO*

Первые уроки по защите:




Начало обучения следу:

----------


## Tatjana

*TIKO* 

Движение рядом:




Упражнение с аппортировкой:

----------


## Tatjana

На соревнованиях по BH 19.04.14 в РДЦ "StepUp" Unerschrocken Tazza и проводник Минин Олег заняли первое место!







Поздравляем!!!

----------

